# New England Suggetions



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Our family is planning a New England trip next spring - summer and we're having a hard time finding good campsites. We want to be close to the coast and are planning on New Hampshire and Massachusetts so we can go to lobster country and hit Fenway in Boston for a game.

Any suggestions out there?

Jason


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

26600JV said:


> Our family is planning a New England trip next spring - summer and we're having a hard time finding good campsites. We want to be close to the coast and are planning on New Hampshire and Massachusetts so we can go to lobster country and hit Fenway in Boston for a game.
> 
> Any suggestions out there?
> 
> Jason


Hi there! NH here. Are you wanting to be in a particular part of NH and/or MA? Are you planning on covering the 2 States (+ maybe Maine?) from 1 CG or do you want 1 CG in each of NH & MA? What kind of CG do you prefer (quiet, woodsy or the ones with more activities, etc.)? Partial or full hook-ups? Kids? Dog(s)? Beach or Pool? Fishing?

egregg has a MUCH better 'databank' of the local CGs than I do (I'm just a rookie with the TT), but thought I'd at least ask some of the basic questions.

btw, if you're wanting to go to a game at Fenway....suggest you start working on getting the tickets soon!

Wolfie

oh yeah. And any trip to NH also requires a stop at Wolfwood! Its a rule....you're cordially invited to be the first NOT to break it!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

26600JV said:


> Our family is planning a New England trip next spring - summer and we're having a hard time finding good campsites. We want to be close to the coast and are planning on New Hampshire and Massachusetts so we can go to lobster country and hit Fenway in Boston for a game.
> 
> Any suggestions out there?
> 
> Jason


 Well Alrighty then! You've come to the right place! In New Hampshire there isn't alot of coast to camp at. You can get somewhat close to it but there is only one that I know of that is on the coast, is notorious difficult to get reservations for and is in Hampton. Next closest is Tide Water Campground in Hampton Falls. That is about 3 miles from the beach. Does not allow dogs. There is a good number heading west from there, getting further away from the beach.

A bit further north in Maine there are a good number very close to the coast and are very nice. Wolfwood also is from this area and may have some in put as well. Give me an idea of what you're looking for and I can help you a little better.

Also in May we are doing the New England Spring Kick Off Rally at Danforth Bay in Freedom NH. That is about 1.5 hrs north of the sea coast of NH and 1.5 hrs west of the Maine sea coast.

Kids? Pets? Let me know and I will see what I can do.

Eric

P.S. Been to Wolfwood...pretty good staff...excellent beer....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

It's not on the coast, but I can highly recommend Greenfield State Park  ... it is showing its age a bit (e.g. no hookups) but the sites are huge and the lake is awsome.

I used to go there every summer as a child. We recently spent a week there while on our "Land Cruise" from the West Coast. Don't be put off by the dry camping, it's worth it.
Ed


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, and sorry for the lack of info. We have one son that will be 4 and will have one of our three dogs with us. We want to spend 4 days in each state (NH-MA). We would prefer a woodsy campground with "trails" for my son I to explore, a nicer playground and a pool would be nice.

Read some the reviews about Tidewater and man that place sound like prison camp not a campground. Greenfield sound nice, but it's a little far from Maine and the coast.

Thanks for your help and keep 'em coming.


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

My wife found this place:
Winter Island

She kinda wants to stay at one plce for the 10 of our vacation.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello









On our trip to Acadia NP, in 2001, we stayed in a nice campground in Wells, Maine. I believe it was called "OceanView." The price was reasonable, the place was clean and quiet, and there was a great view of the ocean.

It's just a bit south of Kennebunkport (sp?), where the Bush, Sr. home is located.

On the way back, we spent a night in another wonderful campground in Quechee, Vermont. It was called "Pine Valley RV Resort." What a great area! Nearby, you'll find many points of interest, including tours of a cheese factory "Vermont Cheese," and a winery, as well as many shops and artisans and antique shops. My DW and I agreed that some day we would return there to stay for several days, instead of just overnight. (You can also explore the nearby Quechee River Gorge - some beautiful scenery!)

Hope this helps!

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

26600JV said:


> My wife found this place:
> Winter Island
> 
> She kinda wants to stay at one plce for the 10 of our vacation.


I can't blame her for wanting to park once and stay....travelling out from a single home base.

I haven't been there, but _Winter Island _ looks like it could be nice....and the town of Salem is just plain fun (this IS the Salem of the famous Witch Trials and they're VERY proud of it). Also reasonably close to Fenway and all the other fun stuff Boston has to offer (Freedom Trail, Aquarium, Duck Boats, Boston Commons, Swan Boats, Fanuel Hall & assorted shopping, just to name a few)...plus easy driving distance out to the Cape and up to see us in NH







(There's a local campground up here should you decide to stay in Boston for most of the trip but head up to NH on your way home....let me know if that's in the offing).

Wells, Maine is also a nice area - plenty of options for sites & activities - easy drive to LL Bean & the fun [small] city of Portland, but could easily be 2 hrs from Boston if you're heading in for a game (or longer, depending on traffic).

btw, most NH State Parks don't allow dogs...there are a few that do tho' farther North near or in the Mtns. White Mtn Nat'l Forest CGs do allow dogs but most (maybe all) don't have hook-ups....but then, dry camping for a few days is great!.

Hope this helps. Let us know if you need any more info....

Wolfie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

26600JV said:


> My wife found this place:
> Winter Island
> 
> She kinda wants to stay at one plce for the 10 of our vacation.


 We went and looked at that CG last year. No septic. You take a ferry to get to it. We did not care for it. 
There is also a CG in Salem itself. Have not seen that one. If you' like to be closer to Boston ther are several good campgrounds in the Plymouth and surrounding area. Great many things to see. Boston Isn't too far north of that. This is a 10 Day vacation? You plan on going to Boston, want to hit Maine for some of the sea coast. hmmmm you could look at Wakeda Campground in Hampton, NH. I am not sure about the pool but it does sort of put you in the middle of things. I have not stayed there personally.

I would highly suggest the White Mountains/Mt Washington Valley area but that will put you 2.5 hrs from boston, and 1.5 - 2.0 from the maine sea coast.

You would probably Enjoy Bayley's Camping Resort in Old Orchard beach. 3 large pools, 4 hot tubs, entertainment...etc etc etc. Pricey but a lot going on. The C series sites are woodsy and not cramped. Check it out here... Oh the site map is a 2 pager affair

Click it here Palease!


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> My wife found this place:
> Winter Island
> 
> She kinda wants to stay at one plce for the 10 of our vacation.


 We went and looked at that CG last year. No septic. You take a ferry to get to it. We did not care for it. 
There is also a CG in Salem itself. Have not seen that one. If you' like to be closer to Boston ther are several good campgrounds in the Plymouth and surrounding area. Great many things to see. Boston Isn't too far north of that. This is a 10 Day vacation? You plan on going to Boston, want to hit Maine for some of the sea coast. hmmmm you could look at Wakeda Campground in Hampton, NH. I am not sure about the pool but it does sort of put you in the middle of things. I have not stayed there personally.

I would highly suggest the White Mountains/Mt Washington Valley area but that will put you 2.5 hrs from boston, and 1.5 - 2.0 from the maine sea coast.

You would probably Enjoy Bayley's Camping Resort in Old Orchard beach. 3 large pools, 4 hot tubs, entertainment...etc etc etc. Pricey but a lot going on. The C series sites are woodsy and not cramped. Check it out here... Oh the site map is a 2 pager affair

Click it here Palease!
[/quote]

I was thinking about Wakeda, looks like a nice campground. I didn't even notice that Winter Island doesn't dump station, that changes everything. Bayley's looks nice, I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Bayley's is very good. We stayed there for a week last summer. Pools, hot tubs, kayaking, near the beach.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

When we were in Maine this last summer we drove by Bayley's on our way to my wifes uncle's hotel down on Old Orchard beach. Bayley's looked very nice and close by everything. If I had the Outback with us I think we would have stayed awhile. Kirk


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

What about Camp Ann and Salibury Beach? 
Has anyone been to or seen these?

I think we (she







) would like to stay around the Salem area.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We stayed at a place in Salisbury Beach 2 Memorial Dys ago called Beach Rose RV Park. It was small with level grass sites. It had a pool, but that was about it. Full hookups and the owners were very nice, It was about a mile or so from the beach. There's not too much in Salisbury anymore, but up the road a couple miles is Hampton Beach which had quite a bit going on


----------

